# what the heck is this?



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ever since i can remember, jake has hated his front paws being touched. and when you do touch his paw, his leg/paw flinches and he curls it under himself so you cant touch it. i never thought it was a problem, until i tried cutting his toenails for the first time since 2 months ago... i made this video to show you guys what he does...i never torment him like this, i only wanted to show everyone what he does, so maybe someone could help?

i havent asked the vet about it, i assume she would have no idea. any ideas on how to get him used to me/ other people touching his front paws?

after watching the video...i think he thinks that im playing...because of the playful biting..he really bit me though, that last time. i think he felt bad...


YouTube - what the heck is wrong with him?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

First let me say that he is a teddy bear. So cute..

That aside, it did look more like you were playing to me too. I have a really hard time with Bailey and his nails. I have to pretty much get my hubby to help me with bribing him with treats so he doesn't pay attention to me. That is the only way I can clip his nails. He doesn't like any grooming at all. It is a struggle for us so I feel your pain.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yes you can tell that he never had his feet played with as a pup. I wouls suggest that everytime that yo are petting him or he is laying beside you as you are stroking the rest of the body work down the legs and eventually rub over the tops of the feet.. You are goinjg to have to get him to allow you to pet the feet before you ever get him to let you do anything else.

Hooch


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

In my opinion he is definitely playing with you  He is so cute though!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You're grabbing for him in a playful manner -- too fast, random, both hands, etc.

If he's not used to, or doesn't like having his feet handled, you can systematically desensitize him to it. You can do what Hooch suggested and also pair feet touching with treats. Start at whatever level he can handle. Maybe he sits and you take one finger and touch his foot for 1 second then give a treat. Work up from there.


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi
My Buddy does this too! He just seems to think that when I'm holding his paw it time for a play fight


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I had to watch that a couple of times because he is so cute! 
Looks to me like he thinks you're playing with him. I would just when he's calmer, not in play mode, sit by him and without making a big deal of it, touch his paws, then gradually build up. Praise him for letting you.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

do you think i could pair this with feeding him his food? i am hand feeding him his kibble lately, because he has become more protective of it....

so instead of treats, would it work to pet his paws while feeding him his kibble? or should i stick to one thing at a time


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> You're grabbing for him in a playful manner -- too fast, random, both hands, etc.
> 
> .


i was trying to show everyone what he does...i never torment him like this. even if i go for his paw slowly, he will nip at me, or tuck it under himself.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I personally would stick with one thing at a time if they come combined problems it sill be harder to fix.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I personally would stick with one thing at a time if they come combined problems it sill be harder to fix.


 
k.  

sometimes i feel that he is hopeless. 

and he never had his paws handled as a puppy, because he HATED it!! the day i brought him home. so maybe its something the breeder did, or didnt do. i always thought it was cute, but i think i better do something, before he moves from the nipping, to real biting.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I start handling puppers feet from about ten days old and the toe nails have to be cut a couple of times before 8 weeks. Not sure how anyone could do that many puppers without handling their feet. It is so much easier when a breeder does the right thing from the beginning.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I start handling puppers feet from about ten days old and the toe nails have to be cut a couple of times before 8 weeks. Not sure how anyone could do that many puppers without handling their feet. It is so much easier when a breeder does the right thing from the beginning.


 
the breeder told me that she cut his nails :uhoh:...and i cut them often after i got him..he was always a little hesitant, but a week ago, i tried cutting them, after about 2 months...:doh:and he would not let me.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

also...he has no care about his back feet being touched.

do you think he could have had a bad experience with his front ones? he almost seems "ticklish" when i barely touch a front paw.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think he is playing, I would firmly hold his neck skin on either side of his head, NOT hurting or pulling at ALL, and say "NO! Not a game!" and let him calm down, pet him a bit, then slowly work to being able to touch his paws. 

PS he is adorable


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think he is playing, I would firmly hold his neck skin on either side of his head, NOT hurting or pulling at ALL, and say "NO! Not a game!" and let him calm down, pet him a bit, then slowly work to being able to touch his paws.
> 
> PS he is adorable


 
i think i may try that...because seriously...even when hes completely asleep...if i touch his paw even slightly, he jumps, and hides his paw. i may try this approach first.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

If you were able to do them to begin with he might have had something happen to one that has made him skiddish though I would think he would associate that with cutting them. Have you ever cut one real short that he pulled back on you or it bled???? Sometimes that will do it. I do think I wouls just pet him and then run my hands over the paws for a few days as the video he thought he was playing. Maybe during TV time when he is near pet him and run your hands over him and then definitely when combing him out .


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> If you were able to do them to begin with he might have had something happen to one that has made him skiddish though I would think he would associate that with cutting them. Have you ever cut one real short that he pulled back on you or it bled???? Sometimes that will do it. I do think I wouls just pet him and then run my hands over the paws for a few days as the video he thought he was playing. Maybe during TV time when he is near pet him and run your hands over him and then definitely when combing him out .


 
im paranoid about his toenails bleeding, so no. he has never pulled away or anything. one bled a little, one time, but he didnt notice.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang if I know why he would have the phobia now. Ant hasn't been anywhere around has he??? Ant is good at stepping on toes. ROFLMBO


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Dang if I know why he would have the phobia now. Ant hasn't been anywhere around has he??? Ant is good at stepping on toes. ROFLMBO


 
i know...its weird. can dogs be ticklish?


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

YouTube - My dog is really ticklish

this isnt jake, obviously...but this is exactly what he does...only with his front feet...and not quite so calm about it...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh man - maybe it's the name! : My Jake had the most ticklish feet! He HATED his nails being done but was obedient - after many years he would just lay there and let me cut them.

Griff - I've been playing with his feet from day one but you know what? He could be calm or asleep - I can handle his feet but when that nail cutter or a brush comes out he's nosey as heck. He would act that way too but I have a special chew bone that comes out just for nail cutting time. He was eating tonight and I tried cutting his nails - got 4 done and then he went over to the cabinet where I store his "special bone" and he was gazing up at it. He associates that chewie with nail cutting - he's not so silly after all!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i dont think i can be any help since saskja doesnt mind me playing with her feet but i just have to say he's just sooo darn cute!!!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Otto is the same way with his paws. He wasn't like that when he was smaller, but one day he just decided he didn't want them touched anymore. I have practically sat on him just to get him to let me pet his feet. He just knocked me on my ass. I talked to the vet about it and he told me that as long as it wasn't affecting his walking and the nails weren't curling under, its probably better to just leave them. If you walk your dog on concrete regularly, it will naturally file them down.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Oh man - maybe it's the name! : My Jake had the most ticklish feet! He HATED his nails being done but was obedient - after many years he would just lay there and let me cut them.
> 
> Griff - I've been playing with his feet from day one but you know what? He could be calm or asleep - I can handle his feet but when that nail cutter or a brush comes out he's nosey as heck. He would act that way too but I have a special chew bone that comes out just for nail cutting time. He was eating tonight and I tried cutting his nails - got 4 done and then he went over to the cabinet where I store his "special bone" and he was gazing up at it. He associates that chewie with nail cutting - he's not so silly after all!


what kind of chew bone? maybe i should try this...sometimes he can be a little protective of things he realllllly likes. so im not sure this would work with cutting his nails...anywho...what kind of bone do you use?? like a real bone? or nylabone toy type?


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

jake used to hate being brushed also. he would bite at it, and my hand. but one day, he decided he LOVES to be brushed...so now when he sees the brush, he gets all jittery and excited, then practically falls asleep. :uhoh:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

The bone is a pressed rawhide - I really don't like them because rawhides they can get chunks off and choke but for the little time it takes me to do his nails he can't do too much damage. He really, really likes the chew but will gladly drop it for a carrot. :uhoh:

Maybe you can brush him into that sleepy state and then cut his nails? It's tough when they're young and feisty - when they get older you can do anything to them.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> The bone is a pressed rawhide - I really don't like them because rawhides they can get chunks off and choke but for the little time it takes me to do his nails he can't do too much damage. He really, really likes the chew but will gladly drop it for a carrot. :uhoh:
> 
> Maybe you can brush him into that sleepy state and then cut his nails? It's tough when they're young and feisty - when they get older you can do anything to them.


 
if hes dead asleep, passed out and i touch his paw, hes up in an instant, curling his paws under himself... i swear hes hopeless..

i tried to hold him down gently yesterday, but it made things worse....he fought me and squirmed like crazy. so i gave up...i think i need to try that thing someone mentioned earlier with making him lie down next to me for half an hour... ?? i think they said to physically make him lie down, without commands, or lure....and make him stay there for half hour....

i also tried doing it during tv time...he lays on my bed with me, and once he was realxed i tried rubbing gently one of his paws, and he looked at me with that "F-- you" look and jumped down...then wouldnt come back up. hes a major PITA! gotta love him tho..:uhoh:


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

AAHHH cute!!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Roxy is very similar. Since day one we trained her to be calm and let us fully inspect her all over - each foot included - and at the vets she's a dream. Until they touch her feet. I remember the vet looked at me and said "you really need to train her to have her feet touched". I was highly miffed as we've always have!! I've tried everything - extremely high value treats, just laying the clippers near by with treats, I hold/touch/stroke her pawa every-single-day and yet as soon as I pick those clippers up she's off to her bed lying on her feet. She's never been hurt, and we can usually only get 2-3 done at a time.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*Paw wax*

My friends make fun of me, but most evenings starting as puppies, I brush Abby and Finn's teeth, brush their coats, rub their necks and tummies, and then they get Mushers Secret Paw wax. Nobody believes this until they see it, bu they actually line up and hang their paws off the pillow they sit on and wait their turn. It relaxes them. They still get nervous when the clippers come out (they don't mind the dremel but it takes forever) but they tolerate nail clipping. I use liver treats, those are their fav. And Abby's feet are so furry, she has to sit to have the hair trimmed, too, which she does pretty patiently.

But I tell you, she is always on the lookout, smellout for any ear cleaner. At a whiff she is gone, shuts the door behind her and hides under a bed somewhere. Ahh well, I can't have everyhing!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh! What a big doll! He's absolutely adorable!

That said, it looked to me too like you were playing with him. He thinks its a game. I think I would try something like this:

Have someone hold him while you touch his paws then give him a treat. Touch - treat - touch -treat! Then slowly try to trim a law while treating. Go at it slowly and make if fun for him. He'll come around soon. Jazzy still doesn't like her nails clipped. She will let me do anything to her paws, in fact while watching TV I'll sit and hold her paw. She love's it. See the clippers and goes wacko! I always have to enlist the help of someone to treat her while I clip

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> My friends make fun of me, but most evenings starting as puppies, I brush Abby and Finn's teeth, brush their coats, rub their necks and tummies, and then they get Mushers Secret Paw wax. Nobody believes this until they see it, bu they actually line up and hang their paws off the pillow they sit on and wait their turn. It relaxes them. They still get nervous when the clippers come out (they don't mind the dremel but it takes forever) but they tolerate nail clipping. I use liver treats, those are their fav. And Abby's feet are so furry, she has to sit to have the hair trimmed, too, which she does pretty patiently.
> 
> But I tell you, she is always on the lookout, smellout for any ear cleaner. At a whiff she is gone, shuts the door behind her and hides under a bed somewhere. Ahh well, I can't have everyhing!


Ok, now where do you get this stuff? Sounds like it would be something they would love!

Dakota used to have really rough pads so when he got up on the bed at night I'd take hand lotion and cream his paws! Hubby used to laugh at him and call him "girlie dog!"

Jazzys mom


----------

